# Reports: Sirius TV Plans Under FCC Scrutiny



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

According to reports, the Federal Communications Commission is scrutinizing plans by Sirius to deliver video to vehicles equipped with TVs by mid-2005.

FCC spokesman David Fiske told Reuters the agency has initiated discussions with the company "about whether Sirius' planned video programming is permitted under our current rules and their current authorization or whether it would require a formal request from Sirius and a regulatory decision from the commission."

The FCC has issued licenses to Sirius for audio services, and they do not directly mention video service. The company is allowed to offer some secondary services via its authorizations.

Sirius did not return phone calls asking for comment.

http://www.skyreport.com


----------

